# Death cult assassin



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Dont really like the metal models so thought i would have a go making my own, what do you guys think?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice conversion,

I take it their faalcon blades, were they ok to put on the pistol arms?

how do you plan to field them as a large unit or one or 2?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

that's looking really good. 
you could add a little GS cloth or robe to it to give a bit more detail.

which parts/kits did you use on it?


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats very good, I would like to see that when it is painted. Plus I like the Termi in the background.:grin:


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Barnster said:


> Nice conversion,
> 
> I take it their faalcon blades, were they ok to put on the pistol arms?
> 
> how do you plan to field them as a large unit or one or 2?


they are faalcon blades, they dont look to bad on the pistol grips. The plan is a unit of ten with an inq with rad grenades jumping out of a stormraven!.



jimmy gunn said:


> that's looking really good.
> you could add a little GS cloth or robe to it to give a bit more detail.
> 
> which parts/kits did you use on it?


Is a mix of dark eldar warrior and witches with the grey knight faalcon blades as noone is going to be using them on grey knights!!!.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

It's definitely a good idea, but it needs a lot more work. I think that if you showed this model without the title of this thread and your intro, 99.99% of people would see that and say, "DE with power swords." It still looks way to DE. Trim away all those damn spikes ad that knee pads. Actually the entire legs are clearly DE, they have to be filed down or green stuffed. The head is also still clearly DE, at least remove the chop sticks from her head. Try to try or file the sword so its a little more curved. I think you would be better off starting with a wyche body.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I like it, but lav25gunner has a point. It does look a little DE. You could give it a more 'death culty' head like on the model, maybe a wych one with greenstuff hood. Also, note that the death cult assasin does not wear armour, as it hinder's it's agility, and instead wears a tight fitting suit, so maybe the torso on the left pic would work better.

Good work though, I like it!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Just getting rid of the extra spikes should be enough to rub some DE off it. It's not like it looks too heavily armoured to begin with, and the DE models are slender enough to make it look skintight for human standards.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I agree with the consensus, it looks a wee bit too DE right now, so shave down some of the spikes. I also think the Imperium power weapons, once they are painted will do a lot to help that, and, if you do the standard death cult crimson instead of trying for a black body glove look, will also help minimize the xenos look. 

Very nice and simple conversion, I will probably have to steal this idea.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I really like the concept and might even steal it  I'm looking for something to convert up as a vindicare right now though 

Nice work, looking forward to the paint job

Rev


----------

